# Lüfter Layout und 140 Radiator Lüfter (140mm)



## PraetorAce (17. März 2018)

*Lüfter Layout und 140 Radiator Lüfter (140mm)*

Hallo liebe Community,
anbei findet ihr ein schematisches layout von meinem Case. Ich würde gerne die Kühlung optimieren und bin nicht sicher wie ich alle Lüfter optimal anordnen soll (push oderpull). Ich habe schon verschiedene Layouts probiert aber so richtig hat es nie gepasst.
Zudem brauche ich auch gute/die Besten Lüfter für meinen 280mm Radiator. Ich suche nach dem Sweet spot zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlung (im zweifel lieber leiser). Ich bin bereit bis zu 30€/Lüfter zu zahlen. Bishher habe ich mein Auge auf die NB-eLoop B14-PS Black Edition geworfen. Bin aber generell nicht so fitt in dem thema und konnte kaum gute Artikel/Tests zu 140mm Rafiator Lüftern finden um mich ordentlich anzulesen. Sollte ich mir auch shrouds dazu kaufen?

Meine 3 Gehäuselüfter wären EKL Wing Boosts 2. Bisher sind 2 davon auf dem Radiatior als push, während die anderen 3 Lüfter pullen (relativ Leise, aber warm). 
Was auf dem Schema fehlt ist die Palit 980ti die bestimmt für viele verwirbelungen sorgt.

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.
Beste Grüße
PraetorAce

Edit: Ich brauche natürlich keine 140 Lüfter (siehe Titel). Ist halt schon etwas spät


----------

